# podge and rodge : furry tale



## furvien (Mar 27, 2011)

check this out , lol I was watchen podge and rodge last night and this came up I just thought it would be funny to show to all you americans (even though its probably already been shown)
enjoy 


[video=youtube;lmZE_wUQ76o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmZE_wUQ76o&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 27, 2011)

*Gasp* Someone used the word "furry" in a video! MUST POST ON FURRY FORUMS NAO.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 27, 2011)

furry video for men

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/76-Lynx-Plox


----------



## BRN (Mar 27, 2011)

Most people aren't Americans.


----------

